# Wet/dry filter. Help!!!!



## Jonbon11 (Jul 2, 2012)

So I breed cichlids and I want to have two 10galloms running at once with only one filter! So I have a power head and an old u tube and some tubbing. So I am thinking of puttin the tanks next to eachother and putting a tub on top acting as a wet dry with a rain plate over itand bio balls. So am gonna put the power head in one and put tubing up to the tub. Then cut a whole fit for tubing in the tub that will go down into the tank #2 . The connect the tanks with the u tube. Would this work? It would also Let me use only one heater


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

You mean something like this ???


----------



## Jonbon11 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes exactly except have a tube for the water tO go back into the tank do you think something like this would work?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

should work. I have seen rows of tanks at stores that did the same thing.


----------

